# Nicehash reimbursement after hack starts Friday



## Papahyooie (Jan 31, 2018)

Good news for those that mined for Nicehash. On Friday, they'll begin reimbursement of the BTC you had in  your wallet when they were hacked. Just go to your Dashboard and click on the "Repayment Program" button. This will give you an explanation, and presumably the button to activate the reimbursement will become available on Friday.

They say "NiceHash will fully reimburse your old balance, without any interest, to your current balance in parts." So I'm assuming those with larger balances will have to get multiple payouts.

Just thought I'd share in case anyone hadn't heard.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 31, 2018)

i have been looking for updates on this and havnt seen any.. but its here it seems..

how quickly the payment come we have yet to find out.. 

as you can see i have a fair "bit" owing me.. he he.. pun intended..







i wait to see what happens friday..

trog


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 31, 2018)

Luckily, I only had about 0.01 in there at the time... 120 bucks give or take. I assume it'll probably be several payments coming to you. No idea how much or how fast, unfortunately. Hey at least you're getting it back through! 

As an aside, is it just me or is mining profits waaaaay down? I know it is on Nicehash for me... considering going back to pool mining for a bit to see if I can do better.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 31, 2018)

the twitter feed says initially 10%..

mining profits are way down it ties in with the  huge overall drop in crypto prices.. you mine the same but get less in money terms.. most folks just watch the money term.. he he

if the price of (mostly eth) goes up the money payout will go up..

trog

ps.. i think i should be getting around $300 dollars this friday.. fingers crossed..


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 31, 2018)

trog100 said:


> the twitter feed says initially 10%..
> 
> mining profits are way down it ties in with the  huge overall drop in crypto prices.. you mine the same but get less in money terms.. most folks just watch the money term.. he he
> 
> ...



Yea I mean, I know as price goes down, dollar profitability will too. It just seems their dollar calculation is way off considering that dollar value is at less than half of what it was three weeks ago. And I know that BTC didn't go down 50% in that time period. 

Regardless, I'm not even talking about dollar profitability... I seem to be making less BTC. I assume it's due to the way Nicehash works, and people simply aren't paying as much for hashing power at the moment... Hence why I said I might try going back to pool mining.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2018)

https://www.nicehash.com/news/nicehash-will-fully-reimburse-its-users

It is only 10% at this time and the stipulations are people like me wont get paid since I maintained an external wallet until it hits .01 BTC


----------



## trog100 (Jan 31, 2018)

Papahyooie said:


> Yea I mean, I know as price goes down, dollar profitability will too. It just seems their dollar calculation is way off considering that dollar value is at less than half of what it was three weeks ago. And I know that BTC didn't go down 50% in that time period.
> 
> Regardless, I'm not even talking about dollar profitability... I seem to be making less BTC. I assume it's due to the way Nicehash works, and people simply aren't paying as much for hashing power at the moment... Hence why I said I might try going back to pool mining.



i see about the same dollar return pool mining eth as i do useing nicehash.. to me it does seem all about the price of eth.. i am currently seeing a crappy (for me) 30 dollars per day on nicehash but its about the same mining eth on nanopool.. 

to be honest i prefer mining eth on nanopool.. i think the difficulty level has gone up it was taking me five days to reach the .2 eth payout level it now takes six.. so the rewards have gone down irrespective of the price but the price make a bigger difference as it goes up down..

trog


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 31, 2018)

cdawall said:


> https://www.nicehash.com/news/nicehash-will-fully-reimburse-its-users
> 
> It is only 10% at this time and the stipulations are people like me wont get paid since I maintained an external wallet until it hits .01 BTC


Thanks for the clarification. I hadn't seen that page yet, only what was in the dashboard. Sucks that they've only committed to a single date, and not a specific schedule, like 10% a month or whatever. Also sucks about the external wallet thing... I don't even see what the point is for that. So you have to mine until you hit .01 BTC... then next time they pay out 10% you'll have to mine until you hit another .01 BTC? That's just silly.

EDIT: also, since I had such a small balance, I was hoping I'd end up getting mine all in one lump sum lol... Guess it's fair to receive my 10% like everybody else. But 12 bucks a month (or however long their cycle will be) isn't gonna make my day lol.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 31, 2018)

i think they cant find the "investors" they were talking about.. which kind of leaves them stuck with trying to pay the losses back from their own funds as and when they can.. 

not an ideal situation but i recon its about the only one people are going to get.. 

trog


----------



## hat (Feb 1, 2018)

I don't see any old balance data on mine. Maybe my wallet address is different now.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 1, 2018)

hat said:


> I don't see any old balance data on mine. Maybe my wallet address is different now.



i think you should do.. why you cant i have no idea..

trog


----------



## trog100 (Feb 2, 2018)

so far that button is still greyed out and i aint seen any signs of the promised payback occurring..

trog

ps...i just rechecked the pay back thingy.. it was clickable and my pay back program has started.. they left it till the last minute it seems..


----------



## verycharbroiled (Feb 11, 2018)

mine still has not paid out anything as of today 11 feb 18  (i sold hash)

*Repayment program*
_*×
Current status*_

_*Original Old Balance:0.00481198 BTC
Reimbursed pending:0.00048119 BTC
Reimbursed by now:0.00000000 BTC
Still to repay:0.00433079 BTC*_

*Disclaimer: By reimbursing of your old balance, NICEHASH d.o.o. does not, in any way or by any means, assume liability for the damages occurred because of NiceHash security breach on December 6, 2017.*


----------



## trog100 (Feb 11, 2018)

mine paid out %10 of what they owed me at the beginning of the month as they said they would.

the greyed out button went live and they paid out soon after that.. to be honest it seems more like a token gesture than a real pay back.. but time will tell..

trog


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2018)

They need to hurry up with this


----------



## verycharbroiled (Feb 11, 2018)

trog100 said:


> mine paid out %10 of what they owed me at the beginning of the month as they said they would.
> 
> the greyed out button went live and they paid out soon after that.. to be honest it seems more like a token gesture than a real pay back.. but time will tell..



huh. looks like i dont rate. they owe me about $60 USD.

you sold hash? i seem to recall you mentioned they owed you a lot more than they do to me, i wonder if they are prioritizing those whom they owe the most to 1st . or those that had a higher hashrate to entice them to come back.

sucks to be me


----------



## trog100 (Feb 11, 2018)

verycharbroiled said:


> huh. looks like i dont rate. they owe me about $60 USD.
> 
> you sold hash? i seem to recall you mentioned they owed you a lot more than they do to me, i wonder if they are prioritizing those whom they owe the most to 1st . or those that had a higher hashrate to entice them to come back.
> 
> sucks to be me



i honestly dont know.. they did  owe me about .31 bitcoin.. they now owe me .31 bitcoin less %10.. i did mine with them around the payback date for a few days thinking that might help as regards getting some dosh back.. maybe it did maybe it didnt..

trog


----------



## Papahyooie (Feb 12, 2018)

verycharbroiled said:


> mine still has not paid out anything as of today 11 feb 18  (i sold hash)
> 
> *Repayment program*
> _*×
> ...



Did you actually click the button?


----------



## verycharbroiled (Feb 13, 2018)

Papahyooie said:


> Did you actually click the button?



the button that says "repayment program" thats below below the following text: _Click Repayment program button to check the current status._

yes as thats how the box with the numbers popped up. is there some other button?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 13, 2018)

verycharbroiled said:


> the button that says "repayment program" thats below below the following text: _Click Repayment program button to check the current status._
> 
> yes as thats how the box with the numbers popped up. is there some other button?



no but if you lf look at the nicehash twitter feed you are not on your own.. other people are saying what you are saying.. 

trog


----------



## verycharbroiled (Feb 13, 2018)

trog100 said:


> no but if you lf look at the nicehash twitter feed you are not on your own.. other people are saying what you are saying..



yeah i was just a seller so had no account with nicehash, i just mined to that pseudo address they gave me. when i check the stats for that address i get the old balance and the "repayment program" button to click. thats it.

and im certainly not sending more hash to them until the old balance is  repaid.


----------

